# 2 months and buh bye



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

I tried.
The maddening wait for pings has killed my enthusiasm. Everything else I can handle, but the sitting around waiting and not getting paid does not work for me.

I'll continue to pay attention in case the rates get raised to a reasonable level, or they do something about driver saturation such as a queue, however I will not be holding my breath while I go do other things.


----------



## TyDriver (May 17, 2017)

I'm right behind you brother... Shit is the ****ing pits. Uber is so ASSS BACKWARDS towards their drivers. PAY US MORE. ARE YOU KIDDING?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

El Cemento said:


> I tried.
> The maddening wait for pings has killed my enthusiasm. Everything else I can handle, but the sitting around waiting and not getting paid does not work for me.
> 
> I'll continue to pay attention in case the rates get raised to a reasonable level, or they do something about driver saturation such as a queue, however I will not be holding my breath while I go do other things.


You know that raising rates would simply increase driver saturation, yes?

I'm sincerely surprised you are waiting long for pings in San Francisco. I thought that was a good market....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> You know that raising rates would simply increase driver saturation, yes?
> 
> I'm sincerely surprised you are waiting long for pings in San Francisco. I thought that was a good market....


Uber has made sure THERE ARE NO GOOD MARKETS.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> You know that raising rates would simply increase driver saturation, yes?
> 
> I'm sincerely surprised you are waiting long for pings in San Francisco. I thought that was a good market....


Yes, that's why we need some kind of system like a queue, so we are all not just waiting around for nothing.
San Francisco always keeps me busy, but it's 75 miles from where I live now, so it's no longer realistic for me to go there often.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

Uber is like putting your whole check into lottery tickets every week. The income is completely unpredictable, you could easily lose money doing it too.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Hogg said:


> Uber is like putting your whole check into lottery tickets every week. The income is completely unpredictable, you could easily lose money doing it too.


Risk to reward ratio is through the roof. Every new stranger is a wild card. The house always wins. Lots of pretty flashing lights that result in no pay.


----------

